# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  اجرا نشدن گزارش كريستال ريپورت روي سيستم ديگه؟

## ali-se

من يه برنامه با #c نوشتم و با كريستال ريپورت هم گزارش ازش مي گيرم .
ولي exe  برنامه رو روي سيستم ديگه مي برم همه چيش كار ميكنه بغير از گزارش كريستال ريپورتش.
مشكل چيه؟

----------


## majid325

report باز ميشه ولي data نداره يا اصلا باز نميشه؟
اگه error ميده متنش رو بزارين.

----------


## ali-se

ممنون از توجهتون

----------


## ali-se

بمحض اينكه ميخواد فرمي كه روش crystal reportviewer  هستو باز كنه اين خطا رو مي ده

----------


## ali-se

آقا ممنون حل شد

----------


## Sharif Lotfi

ميشه بفرماييد مشكلش چي بود . منم با توسعه كريستال ريپورت رو سيستم مقصد مشكل دارم
حتي مرج ماژولش رو هم جداگونه نصب كردم ولي درست نشد

----------


## debugger

باید پیش نیاز کریستال ریپورت را نصب کنید. سرچ کنید تو همین تالار هست

----------


## Sharif Lotfi

دوست عزيز چون اين قضيه خيلي اذيتم كرده و كلي جستجو كردم و انواع راهها رو رفتم و به نتيجه نرسيدم هر چيزي كه تو ذهنتون هست اينجا خلاصه وار بگين (البته اگه زحمتي نيست)- اگرم هست كه بسپارين به باقي دوستان.

----------


## majidsoft

باید برنامه برنامه کریستال ریپورت روی سیستم نصب شده باشه برای اینکار برای برنامه ات set up بساز 
اگه نتونستی بهم ایمیل بزن برنامشو برات می فرستم

----------


## Sharif Lotfi

> باید برنامه برنامه کریستال ریپورت روی سیستم نصب شده باشه برای اینکار برای برنامه ات set up بساز 
> اگه نتونستی بهم ایمیل بزن برنامشو برات می فرستم


تا حدودي منظورتونو متوجه شدم .
من تا يكماه پيش برنامه كامل crystalReport رو نصب نكرده بودم و تصور مي كردم كه با نصب VS و تيك زدن پيش نياز كريستال ريپورت در هنگام ساخت Setup وقتي برنامه رو به مشتري ميدم مشكل پيش نمياد ولي پيش اومد و گزارش گيري روي سيستم مقصد با مشكل مواجه شد . انواع و اقسام مرج ماژول و ... رو هم امتحان كردم ، فايده نداشت .
در حال حاضر CD كريستال ريپورت Crystal Reports XI Release 2 رو كامل روي سيستم خودم (نه سيستم مشتري) نصب كردم 
حالا اين طور كه من از نوشته شما برداشت كردم : الان اگه setup بسازم همون تيك مربوط به كريستال ريپورت رو بزنم مشكل حله ؟ يعني رو سيستم مشتري بدون نصب CD كريستال ريپورت گزارش گيري مشكل نخواهد داشت ؟

----------


## majidsoft

روی برنامه set up کلیک راست کرده و گزینه prequisite را انتخاب کن و از آنجا کریستال ریپورت را انتخاب کنید من درست یادم نیست ولی فکر می کنم همینجوری بود فقط یک گزینه دارد که از شما می پرسد برنامه پیش نیاز را از کجا نصب کند که پیش فرض اینترنت است و فکر کنم باید گزینه دوم را انتخاب کنید که برنامه کریستال را همراه set up آماده کند

----------


## rana-writes

سلام
منم همین مشکل رو با کریستال برای سیستم مشتری دارم
اما وقتی از تو ستاپ انجامش میدم همین راهی که شما گفتین :



> روی برنامه set up کلیک راست کرده و گزینه prequisite را انتخاب کن و از آنجا کریستال ریپورت را انتخاب کنید من درست یادم نیست ولی فکر می کنم همینجوری بود فقط یک گزینه دارد که از شما می پرسد برنامه پیش نیاز را از کجا نصب کند که پیش فرض اینترنت است و فکر کنم باید گزینه دوم را انتخاب کنید که برنامه کریستال را همراه set up آماده کند


بازم اروری که عکسش رو تو این تاپیک گذاشتین می بینم
میشه یه راهنمایی کامل بهم کنین
ممنونم

----------


## majidsoft

ببین دوست عزیز اگه درست رفته باشی یک فولدر در SET UP برنامت درست می شه که شامل برنماه پیش نیاز کریستال ریپورته کافیه اونو نصب کنی درست می شه

----------


## Sharif Lotfi

دوست عزيز اين راه رو رفتم نتيجه نداده
من فكر مي كنم بايد نرم افزار فول كريستال ريپورت رو روي سيستم خودم نصب كرده باشم و بعدش اقدام به ساخت setup كنم اينجوري احتمالا نتيجه مي ده
اگه از دوستان كسي به اين صورتي كه من ميگم تست كرده خبر بده

----------


## Sharif Lotfi

خوب دوستان من VS 2008 رو فول نصب كردم (يعني همراه خودش كريستال ريپورت رو هم داشت Crystal Reports Basic for Visual Studio 2008)
اين نسخه از كريستال رو هم گير آوردم  
Crystal Reports XI Release 2و با رجيستري معتبر نصب كردم.
حالا يك پروژه ساده درست كردم و براش setup ساختم و در تنظيمات اون هم گزينه دوم رو تعريف كردم (يعني اينكه همراه setup نرم افزار ،فولدري مي سازه كه نرم افزار نصب كريستال ريپورت اون توئه) و قراره اگه رو سيستم مقصد نصب بشه اونجا كريستال رو بشناسه و گزارشها رو نصب كنه
بعد از ساخت setup علاوه بر فولدرهايي كه لازم داشتم مثل .NetFrameWork و WindowsInstaller و ... فولدر كرستال ريپورت با نام  CrystalReports10_5  ساخته شد و دو تا فايل توش ايجاد شد كه اينا بودن :
CRRedist2008_x64.msi
CRRedist2008_x86.msi

من اين نرم افزار ساده رو روي سيستمي كه كريستال توش نصب نبود و VS هم نداشت نصب كردم.
نتيجه :
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
گزارش گيري كار كرد  :تشویق:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :تشویق: 
فردا همين كار رو با سيستمم تو شركت كه توش VS2008 رو فول (به همراه كريستال ريپورت خودش) نصب كردم ولي CD كريستال ريپورت فول رجيستر رو جداگانه نصب نكردم تكرار مي كنم و از نرم افزار ساده فوق دوباره روي اون سيستم setup مي سازم ببينم با اون شرايط هم گزارش گيري كار مي كنه يا نه. فردا شب خبرش رو ميذارم همينجا.

----------


## rana-writes

سلام
یعنی منظورتون اینه که بعد از نصب ویژوال، جداگانه کریستال ریپورت رو از سی دی ای که برای ویژوال استودیو گرفته بودین نصب کردین؟
بعد این رو هم نصب کردین؟



> Crystal Reports XI Release 2


تا اینجا درست متوجه شدم؟ پس به این شکل جواب میده یعنی
من با 2008 کار میکنم و همین مشکل رو برای کریستال دارم
منتظر خبرتون هستم از نوع خیلییییییی به شدت
خیلی هم ممنون

----------


## Sharif Lotfi

> فردا همين كار رو با سيستمم تو شركت كه توش VS2008 رو فول (به همراه كريستال ريپورت خودش) نصب كردم ولي CD كريستال ريپورت فول رجيستر رو جداگانه نصب نكردم تكرار مي كنم و از نرم افزار ساده فوق دوباره روي اون سيستم setup مي سازم ببينم با اون شرايط هم گزارش گيري كار مي كنه يا نه. فردا شب خبرش رو ميذارم همينجا.


خوب دوستان عزيز ، من اين تست رو هم انجام دادم و نتيجه اين كه :
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
 :تشویق:  بازم گزارش گيري كار كرد  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!: 
لازم به توضيحه كه در هر دو حالت تست ، سيستم مقصد win xp بود . و سيستم من win7+VS2008

----------


## sara.f

> خوب دوستان من VS 2008 رو فول نصب كردم (يعني همراه خودش كريستال ريپورت رو هم داشت Crystal Reports Basic for Visual Studio 2008)
> اين نسخه از كريستال رو هم گير آوردم  
> Crystal Reports XI Release 2و با رجيستري معتبر نصب كردم.


سلام
یعنی علاوه بر نصب کریستال موجود در vs2008، باید Crystal Reports XI Release 2 را هم نصب کرد، تا روی سیستم دیگه به مشکل برنخوریم؟

----------


## sara.f

> خوب دوستان عزيز ، من اين تست رو هم انجام دادم و نتيجه اين كه :
> 
>  بازم گزارش گيري كار كرد 
> لازم به توضيحه كه در هر دو حالت تست ، سيستم مقصد win xp بود . و سيستم من win7+VS2008


شما با نام سرورها در سیستم های مختلف مشکل پیدا نمی کنید؟
یعنی میخوام بدونم گزارشتون را چطوری به دیتا بیس متصل می کنید؟ 
آیا از طریق wizard این کار را انجام میدید؟

----------


## Sharif Lotfi

راستش توي اين تست من از طريق ويزارد يه گزارش خيلي مغمولي بدون ديتابيس ساختم و هدف فقط اجرا شدن كريستال ريپورت روي سيستم ديگه بود .
موردي رو كه شما مي فرماييد تست نكردم

----------


## far6ad

برای گزارش گیری از دیتابیس برای کریستال ریپورت، بهترین گزینه از طریق ADO.net هستش و شما در اینترنت سرچ بزنید آموزش های زیادی برای ساختش هست

----------

